

Meet Ashton Kutcher, the next tech entrepreneur? - mdolon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/18/ooma-launches-free-consumer-phone-service/

======
myoung8
Andrew Frame came to speak at one of my classes at Stanford. He's intense and
it seemed like he knew exactly what he was doing and where he wanted Ooma to
go in a very Steve Jobs kind of way.

I think this has the potential to be quite disruptive to the wireline market.

~~~
brezina
I talked to Andrew about Ashton Kutcher's involvement a few weeks ago. He
pretty much said Ashton doesn't get credit for how smart he is because of the
character he played in that 70's show. Ashton RAN punk'd and built up a ton of
PR and buzz for that show; I expect he'll help do the same for ooma.

~~~
JMiao
Ashton was an engineering student as well.

------
daniel-cussen
I read the ooma team's management page. This dude is at the very bottom. My
guess is that he has a suitable understanding of the phone's workings. Of
course, that barely matters; he is there to sell phones.

In this sense it's a pretty smart move to make a celebrity a plankowner. I'd
even call it _innovative_. They'll probably do well.

------
mdolon
Yes, I know he's just Creative Director, but Michael says he's "actively
engaged in the business," which is pretty impressive in my opinion.

The company seems very promising so far, I love companies that push technology
to the next level, or even just make better use of existing ones.

------
nickb
Selling a $400 piece of harware will be extremely hard. SunRocket had a bit
better model and they failed. These guys will need every bit of viral
marketing that Ashton can produce.

[http://www.postchronicle.com/news/original/article_21292575....](http://www.postchronicle.com/news/original/article_21292575.shtml)

------
motoko
[http://valleywag.com/tech/separated-at-birth/oomas-
arrested-...](http://valleywag.com/tech/separated-at-birth/oomas-arrested-
product-development-280563.php)

------
LeeSky
Ashton sounds like a dolt when he speaks (from the podcast). Andrew should
give him a script the next time he speaks for the company.

